# Do contractions necessarily feel like tightenings? Is this the start of labour?



## ecarroll2

Hello ladies,

I am trying to figure out what to make of what is happening to me? Baby has gone mad, pushing my abdomen and pushing against my cervix, I feel stabbing pain in my cervix, and sharp pain across my abdomen, some really severe cramping across the whole abdomen, sometimes lasting over 5 minutes at a time, seemingly constant or about 2 mins apart, i am a mess each time i cramp. Does this sound like the beginning of labour at all? I feel no distinct tightening, and only see the baby bulge out, i can see no actual tightenings of the muscles, it just feels like the baby is trying to get out and my uterus and cervix feel like they are going to split open.. Is this something worth filling the pool for.. Or is it just the body preparing at this stage...? Due date was 2 days ago, but based on my conception date it should be tomorrow (or today really as it is just past midnight), and based on my cycle length it should be in a couple of days.... Did labour start like this for any of you.. Water not broken yet, no bloody show... Perhaps just BHs? Getting in the bath tub to see if the pain goes away..


----------



## CVR1986

How are you doing? Labour is different gor every one. My contractions felt like period pains that got more intense. They stayed really low so only felt them in my pelvis. My waters never broke. The midwife broke them when I was 9cm.


----------



## ecarroll2

CVR1986 said:


> How are you doing? Labour is different gor every one. My contractions felt like period pains that got more intense. They stayed really low so only felt them in my pelvis. My waters never broke. The midwife broke them when I was 9cm.

Hey congratulations on your gorgeous little one :) I don't think I've read your birth story yet, I hope you got the birth you wanted! OH ran me a hot bath last night and the pain calmed down... It was so intense I started worrying we wouldn't have time to fill the pool lol! On the other hand, since now it seems it was a false alarm, I'm freaked out about the intensity and pain, it seems I may have a very low pain threshold.. And i will not use pain relief unless the home delivery is not happening and I end up in hospital... I wonder if the natal hypnotherapy would do much at all...


----------



## CVR1986

I had the complete opposite of what I wanted. Ended up with high bp so no pool. 48 hour labour but they said it was bh as monitors didnt pick up contractions as they were low and in my back. Had TENs, pethidine and epidural. She was back to back and ended up in theatre for assisted delivery with spinal block. Dammit. I waa gutted but it just goes to show you have to go with the flow. I did manage over 24 hours without anything though.
Hope it all goes more smoothly for you!


----------



## Dolly84

Glad the pains have subsided for you now ;-) just to let you know tho my contractions didn't feel like tightenings either, just period pains that slowly got stronger and more painful. And what I found is that you usually slowly get used to them so you can endure a bit more pain with each contraction &#128513; you've gotta believe you can do it and breath through each contractions, I got to hospital at 7cm and he was born 1hr 18 mins later, I had a water birth and no pain relief, and I'm a huge wuss when it comes to pain xxxxx good luck xxxx


----------



## ecarroll2

CVR1986 said:


> I had the complete opposite of what I wanted. Ended up with high bp so no pool. 48 hour labour but they said it was bh as monitors didnt pick up contractions as they were low and in my back. Had TENs, pethidine and epidural. She was back to back and ended up in theatre for assisted delivery with spinal block. Dammit. I waa gutted but it just goes to show you have to go with the flow. I did manage over 24 hours without anything though.
> Hope it all goes more smoothly for you!

Oh gosh sorry to hear you didn't get to experience the birth you had planned :hugs::hugs::hugs: By assisted delibery I presume you mean forceps or ventouse? Was she back to back from before you went into labour? Absolutely love the photo of your baby though, i am sure as soon as you could hold her all the pain and disappointment melted away!! I am so happy that both you and baby are safe! How are you recovering? 24 hours in pain and without pain relief is amazing though, you must have been absolutely exhausted after these 24 hours however!! You are absolutely right, it is so difficult to plan anything!! Enjoy your gorgeous baby, so glad you are both well after that difficult birth!!


----------



## ecarroll2

Dolly84 said:


> Glad the pains have subsided for you now ;-) just to let you know tho my contractions didn't feel like tightenings either, just period pains that slowly got stronger and more painful. And what I found is that you usually slowly get used to them so you can endure a bit more pain with each contraction &#128513; you've gotta believe you can do it and breath through each contractions, I got to hospital at 7cm and he was born 1hr 18 mins later, I had a water birth and no pain relief, and I'm a huge wuss when it comes to pain xxxxx good luck xxxx

Thank you very much Dolly! I actually lost my plug (or some of it) today, so it seems those contractions ( as it seems that's what they were) have done something in the end! The pain has been excruciating today at times btw, my uterus feels like it will fall off any minute, I feel stabbing pains in my cervix each time I move, and I swear the baby is trying to crawl out! It sounds promising that I should hopefully expect to slowly get used to the intensity of the contractions and endure more pain!! So happy you had a water birth, the water makes everything so much easier and more bearable in my opinion (at least when i tested out the pool, not given birth in it yet!) Wishing you a very smooth pregnancy and birth!! :hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## CVR1986

I had forceps. Not nice. It was try that first then c-section if it didnt work. But yes, you kind of forget it all straight away. They let me push alnost 2 hours before realising she was back to back. She was trying to come out at such a funny angle it wasnt going to happen.


----------



## solitaire89

ecarroll2 said:


> CVR1986 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing? Labour is different gor every one. My contractions felt like period pains that got more intense. They stayed really low so only felt them in my pelvis. My waters never broke. The midwife broke them when I was 9cm.
> 
> Hey congratulations on your gorgeous little one :) I don't think I've read your birth story yet, I hope you got the birth you wanted! OH ran me a hot bath last night and the pain calmed down... It was so intense I started worrying we wouldn't have time to fill the pool lol! On the other hand, since now it seems it was a false alarm, I'm freaked out about the intensity and pain, it seems I may have a very low pain threshold.. And i will not use pain relief unless the home delivery is not happening and I end up in hospital... I wonder if the natal hypnotherapy would do much at all...Click to expand...

The thing with Natal Hypnotherapy is that all the hypnotherapy is done *before *labour and birth, not whilst you're actually in labour. It's more about practicing it over and over in your mind before the time comes so that you are fully relaxed and confident when you do go into labour. If you have a copy of the birth prep cd (and I'm not too late to get this message to you!) then I suggest that you listen to it now, and several times a day if you can. Even just one listening can have a beneficial effect for some people, but for better results it should be listened to as often as possible. I hope all goes well for you. :flower:


----------



## babyface15

could be pre/prodromal labor contractions? I had five days of prodromal labor before my water broke and I went into active labor. Some of those contractions were actually more intense and longer lasting than my toughest labor contractions. in fact once my regular contractions began I found I was able to manage them much better. So don't despair! Use these pains as a good opportunity to practice your hypnobirthing techniques. By the time delivery comes you'll be a pro :)


----------



## babyface15

oh haha that was a while ago now you've probably had your baby ;) best wishes!!!


----------

